# E mentor exploit



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Please someone tell me there is an exploit for this....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Mentor is for van drivers not flex.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone care to elaborate what the op was referring to? ? ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Mentor is for van drivers not flex.


Other services are using it....I found the way around it


----------



## Lynxtheclown (Jan 9, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Please someone tell me there is an exploit for this....


Whoop whoop also wtf is flex? I tried to google info on it i got menstrual cups &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lynxtheclown said:


> Whoop whoop also wtf is flex? I tried to google info on it i got menstrual cups &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


People delivering packages for Amazon.... the app I was talking about monitors drivers for Amazon i.e. if they speed....


----------

